# Opinions about Longines Hydroconquest



## viorelgn

I want to buy a Longines Hydroconquest but im not sure what to choose: automatic or quartz. I need some opinions please. Which is more accurate ?


----------



## Ride-Fly

viorelgn said:


> I want to buy a Longines Hydroconquest but im not sure what to choose: automatic or quartz. I need some opinions please. Which is more accurate ?


Accuracy? You've got to be kidding me. Quartz will always be more accurate than automatic. Always.

You don't buy an automatic for accuracy. You buy it for the idea of the craftsmanship and labor that went into it.

I always recommend automatic over Quartz.


----------



## Tag Mac

If you are buying a time piece such as a hydroconquest it has to be automatic. My Hydroconquest runs approx. 4-5 seconds a day fast, my Tag quartz less than 1 second but they joy of ownership belongs to the automatic movement. It is what sets it apart from all the other generic casios, Timex etc and shows you have an appreciation for watches, how they are made and the mechanics that go into them. If nothing else the sweeping secondhand looks so much better than a staggered tick tick tick of a quartz.


----------



## Concretecow

Like the guys say, quartz will always be more accurate. I have lots of quartz watches, all stupendously accurate. But. When I was looking for a watch for my birthday, I wanted an automatic. I am (unfortunately) old enough to remember when manually wound or automatic watches were still cheaper than quartz ones. Quartz watches are amazing in their own right, but don't have the soul or spirit of a craftsmanship built automatic timepiece.

i bought the hydroconquest sport, and I'm really happy with it. I checked just now, approx three weeks after I corrected the time from the GMT website, and it is only running 11 seconds fast. I'm really happy with the accuracy of it. In the first month, it was around 2-3 seconds a day fast, so it seems to be improving. Don't know if that's coincidence or normal for an automatic. It's my first automatic since a timex I had when I was 7. Anyone know?


----------



## bullshark

Ride-Fly said:


> Accuracy? You've got to be kidding me. Quartz will always be more accurate than automatic. Always.
> 
> You don't buy an automatic for accuracy. You buy it for the idea of the craftsmanship and labor that went into it.


I buy and use automatic watches because I hate things that runs on battery, they always seem to fail me at the most inopportune time.


----------



## NickJacobLee

Forget accuracy. The automatic will be a run for the money.


----------



## Richmond Oiler

I always go for the auto. A quality mechanical with proper service will last for years and years, decades even. There's just something about a mechanical watch that you can't get with a quartz. Modern version of a bygone era, maybe. For me, it's worth the extra money. I have the 39mm, blue, L619 (2892a2) version and couldn't be happier. No electrons needed.


----------



## Richmond Oiler

Did you decide?


----------



## Kevin6589

Hi all,

I am looking to make my first luxury dive watch purchase and after searching for a while I have decided that I may go for the Longines Hydroconquest 41mm black with the L633 movement.

The watch has all the functions I'm looking for (date, simple dial but elegant at the same time) and with summer arriving, it will probably go into the water a lot and I want a watch that can go into the water without me having to worry about it.

I would like to know what do you guys think of the movement? I know it is based on an ETA movement that is slightly modified for Longines and I have read good things about ETA but I would like the opinions of Longines owners and what they think of it. Is the movement assembled by hand?

I think that the price is very attractive too, but are there maybe other brands around the same price that I don't know about?

Also if any of you guys have photos of the watch on different straps, I would like to see how it looks like before I make my decision.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Jackie Treehorn

Kevin6589 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking to make my first luxury dive watch purchase and after searching for a while I have decided that I may go for the Longines Hydroconquest 41mm black with the L633 movement.
> 
> The watch has all the functions I'm looking for (date, simple dial but elegant at the same time) and with summer arriving, it will probably go into the water a lot and I want a watch that can go into the water without me having to worry about it.
> 
> I would like to know what do you guys think of the movement? I know it is based on an ETA movement that is slightly modified for Longines and I have read good things about ETA but I would like the opinions of Longines owners and what they think of it. Is the movement assembled by hand?
> 
> I think that the price is very attractive too, but are there maybe other brands around the same price that I don't know about?
> 
> Also if any of you guys have photos of the watch on different straps, I would like to see how it looks like before I make my decision.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


I've had mine for 18 months now without a lick of trouble despite some hard use. I'd buy one again and recommend it to anyone else in the market for a better-than-average automatic.


----------



## Kevin6589

Jackie Treehorn said:


> I've had mine for 18 months now without a lick of trouble despite some hard use. I'd buy one again and recommend it to anyone else in the market for a better-than-average automatic.
> 
> View attachment 4012898


Thanks! Would you say that because of price tag and durability of the watch, you would be less afraid to wear the Longines everyday for any kind of activities, rather than a Rolex Submariner or Omega Seamaster (two watches I'm also considering)?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackie Treehorn

Kevin6589 said:


> Thanks! Would you say that because of price tag and durability of the watch, you would be less afraid to wear the Longines everyday for any kind of activities, rather than a Rolex Submariner or Omega Seamaster (two watches I'm also considering)?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't be afraid to wear a Rolex or Omega for any type of hard use either, but if we're only looking at price, the Longines has it in spades.


----------



## Kevin6589

Jackie Treehorn said:


> I wouldn't be afraid to wear a Rolex or Omega for any type of hard use either, but if we're only looking at price, the Longines has it in spades.


Alright thanks!

I really thinking of pulling the trigger on the Hydroconquest but just want to make sure of something.

Longines doesn't make the 39mm self-winding in blue dial anymore right? On the website I can only find the 39mm blue in Quartz, so I will probably go for the 41mm self-winding black because I want a mechanical watch, not a quartz.


----------



## Jackie Treehorn

Kevin6589 said:


> Alright thanks!
> 
> I really thinking of pulling the trigger on the Hydroconquest but just want to make sure of something.
> 
> Longines doesn't make the 39mm self-winding in blue dial anymore right? On the website I can only find the 39mm blue in Quartz, so I will probably go for the 41mm self-winding black because I want a mechanical watch, not a quartz.


Don't know for sure, but ADs sometimes have access to discontinued versions. You'll just have to ask one.


----------



## bradly78

Hi, 

I have a quick question about the Hydroconquest. I'm looking for a diver to be my do everything kind of watch. I've found a 41mm blue automatic in Germany for a very good price, but I'm a little nervous about the bracelet being strong enough.


----------



## Tom13

The Bracelet is a tank that was a biggie for me when I compared it to the TAG nothing to be nervous about.


----------



## dobbermn

So one question here. I really like automatic watches over quartz but the thing that makes me think twice is the ongoing costs to maintain them. What does it cost to get these serviced every few years??? $300-$500??? The average public would be aghast to even spend $500 on a watch let alone paying $1000 and having to spend $500 every 3 years to keep it running right.


----------



## scosmoss

dobbermn said:


> So one question here. I really like automatic watches over quartz but the thing that makes me think twice is the ongoing costs to maintain them. What does it cost to get these serviced every few years??? $300-$500??? The average public would be aghast to even spend $500 on a watch let alone paying $1000 and having to spend $500 every 3 years to keep it running right.


Standard ETA 2824 movement. Any decent shop should be able to service it for $100ish or even less every 5-10 years depending on usage.


----------



## rfortson

scosmoss said:


> Standard ETA 2824 movement. Any decent shop should be able to service it for $100ish or even less every 5-10 years depending on usage.


I generally agree, but I'd say service would be closer to $200 or more, depending on where you are. Another factor is how often to get it serviced. Manufacturers recommend every 5 years (Rolex and Omega have moved to 10 years, but they have different movements), but many people take a "no problems, no service" approach, meaning they wait until they see a change in performance before getting it serviced. That's generally my approach. At the worst case (say you ran it until it failed after 10+ years), you can replace the movement for a few hundred dollars.

Service is certainly something to consider and be aware of, but I wouldn't let it make or break my decision to buy. Besides, if you're like everyone else around here, you'll sell it well before it needs service anyway.


----------



## SDGenius

scosmoss said:


> Standard ETA 2824 movement. Any decent shop should be able to service it for $100ish or even less every 5-10 years depending on usage.


New updated HydroConquest actually uses an ETA 2892 base, but yeah easily serviceable


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## JoeyBossi

Actually both the new face and the old face (which is the new one now) are both available in 41 and 39mm versions in blue and in automatic depending on the shop you buy from. I think the new face is still in stock at the suppliers but I am not sure Longines manufacture it anymore. Dont look at the official website they dont list all conquest and hydronqonquest models. Look and you will find, these models sell out fast so most shops have bad supply of them and may not be able to get the specific model from their suppliers/agents.


----------



## dobbermn

Thanks for your answers on the servicing cost.


----------



## BT1993

Love my Hydroconquest! A little disappointment with the bracelet, other then that a great watch!


----------



## Tag Mac

Miyye said:


> Actually both the new face and the old face (which is the new one now) are both available in 41 and 39mm versions in blue and in automatic depending on the shop you buy from. I think the new face is still in stock at the suppliers but I am not sure Longines manufacture it anymore. Dont look at the official website they dont list all conquest and hydronqonquest models. Look and you will find, these models sell out fast so most shops have bad supply of them and may not be able to get the specific model from their suppliers/agents.


Yeah, what's happening with that?is the new one the old one but with a new movement or has that gone back to the old version as well?


----------



## jmode81

I would definitely go for an Automatic. The Hydroconquest is a great watch BTW, I owned a handful in the past years. Be advised that they do dent easily so Its good to have a good watchmaker on hand when you need to refinish. A watchmaker in my area lighly refinishes watches for $24-40 so its no biggie.


----------



## PKC

The more accurate would be the Quartz. But a mechanic watch is just so much more interesting. And this ETA movement in the hydro is a very good one.


----------



## spokey

Quartz is always more accurate. However, my 2014 Hydroconquest (2892 variant) has stood up to cycling, kayaking and hiking quite well and kept consistent time at +5 sec/day since I've owned it. Great watch. Honestly, just get whatever you like.


----------



## Jezec

HydroConquest is so nice, it's one of my favorite watches.


----------



## sam8

Should go for the automatic one 

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


----------



## mjoranga

Hello Guys, since I bought one. Would love to share it here. First time posting here as I'm always at the Omega thread. I can honestly say that for the price it's worth every penny. Just a little hard to open the fold over clasp.😂










It's the 41mm as I prefer it to be bigger 😉

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698

Looks good! I just ordered the 39mm version, can't wait.



mjoranga said:


> Hello Guys, since I bought one. Would love to share it here. First time posting here as I'm always at the Omega thread. I can honestly say that for the price it's worth every penny. Just a little hard to open the fold over clasp.😂
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the 41mm as I prefer it to be bigger 😉
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

I was in the market for a quartz, so I gave the HC a shot. I am used to nice Seiko quartz, and I didn't realize how bad Swiss quartz can be. Ronda quartz are crap. A lot of play in the second hand and it doesn't even come close to lining up with the marks. 

The automatic is nice for the money. Great movement, nice case and bracelet. Not a big fan of the bezel or clasp, but hard to complain at the price point.


----------



## sefrcoko

AbsoluteMustard said:


> I was in the market for a quartz, so I gave the HC a shot. I am used to nice Seiko quartz, and I didn't realize how bad Swiss quartz can be. Ronda quartz are crap. A lot of play in the second hand and it doesn't even come close to lining up with the marks.
> 
> The automatic is nice for the money. Great movement, nice case and bracelet. Not a big fan of the bezel or clasp, but hard to complain at the price point.


To be fair Ronda isn't the only type of Swiss quartz movement, and lining up the markers usually has more to do with dial placement/design than the movement itself. I have a Marathon tsar with a Swiss ETA movement that not only lines up with markers but has only lost a second over the last few months. I agree with your underlying point though that not all quartz (or autos for that matter) are created equal.


----------



## Popeye47

It's a great looking watch. I have one and it definitely is a comfortable and easy to read piece. Don't have any problem with the bracelet or the clasp. Only issue is the lume is pretty weak and doesn't last long.


----------



## troyr1

Kevin6589 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking to make my first luxury dive watch purchase and after searching for a while I have decided that I may go for the Longines Hydroconquest 41mm black with the L633 movement.
> 
> The watch has all the functions I'm looking for (date, simple dial but elegant at the same time) and with summer arriving, it will probably go into the water a lot and I want a watch that can go into the water without me having to worry about it.
> 
> I would like to know what do you guys think of the movement? I know it is based on an ETA movement that is slightly modified for Longines and I have read good things about ETA but I would like the opinions of Longines owners and what they think of it. Is the movement assembled by hand?
> 
> I think that the price is very attractive too, but are there maybe other brands around the same price that I don't know about?
> 
> Also if any of you guys have photos of the watch on different straps, I would like to see how it looks like before I make my decision.
> 
> Thanks for your help!












I have a first generation that is seven years old and a second generation that is three years old. I like them both. They both get regular wrist time. Very robust feeling and aging well. Great watches for the price.


----------



## NedSchneebly

Great watch. I had a gen 2 41 mm auto and got rid of it because it was too big. Now I have two gen 3 39mm (black and red) and they both get regular wrist time. 

Get the automatic! Especially in the gen 3 - my versions are more accurate than the gen 2 I had. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T2B

I've been looking at Longines HC but have been hesitant because of the long lugs which I have heard can be awkward depending on your wrist size/shape. I should really try one on I suppose...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troyr1

T2B said:


> I've been looking at Longines HC but have been hesitant because of the long lugs which I have heard can be awkward depending on your wrist size/shape. I should really try one on I suppose...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have small wrists and I find the 41mm watches to be very comfortable. Nothing beats trying one on. Good hunting.


----------



## ultra7k

Just a question as these watches grow on me day by day, but did they ever make a no-date version?


----------



## Qilun

Hi I'm wearing a HC auto chronograph L35614 that runs with a valjoux 7750 movement. Got it about 7-8 year back and have never send in for servicing. Any advice on how often should I send it in for service?


----------



## joeyjj

Did all of you like this watch at first sight? I wasn't too keen on this watch a few months ago, something about all the reflective bits on the dial made it seem cheap, but on second look recently it may have been the lighting in the boutique. I also thought it was a very busy looking dial with all the markers on the dial and bezel but now I'm starting to like it because of those reasons. 

I'm looking to get a Black Bay which as my first watch, which I think looks cleaner and nicer overall but this one honestly feels better on my wrist.


----------



## GT27

joeyjj said:


> Did all of you like this watch at first sight? I wasn't too keen on this watch a few months ago, something about all the reflective bits on the dial made it seem cheap, but on second look recently it may have been the lighting in the boutique. I also thought it was a very busy looking dial with all the markers on the dial and bezel but now I'm starting to like it because of those reasons.
> 
> I'm looking to get a Black Bay which as my first watch, which I think looks cleaner and nicer overall but this one honestly feels better on my wrist.


Yep, it's an interesting design. I am intrigued by the HC but it's not a watch that seems to photograph at all well. Very hard to find any decent pictures of it. I assume it looks a lot better in the flesh going by the following it has.


----------

